# Mid - Illionois



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any word on the open? Here it is a triple and early dogs had a hard time.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Callbacks: 1,3,4,6,7,9,14,15,17,18,20,23,24,25,27,30,35,37,42,44,46,50,54,57,58,59,60,62,63,65,66,68,69,75,77,80,82,83,84,86,91,95,96,97,98

45 total: rotation is 55; starts @ 8:00. Dogs were hunting deep is what I heard. Heard one of the workers was attacked by a mallard!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Derby should finish tonite...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Heard one of the workers was attacked by a mallard!


No! Tell me it's untrue. I hate those man eating mallards.



Glad the guy just needed a change of shorts and not a hospital or morgue visit.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone have the derby results?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Derby Results:

First: 10- Darnell
Second: 4- Darnell
Third: 6 - Dewey
Fourth: 16- Eckett
RJ: 18- Purdy
Jams: 9, 12, 13, 15, 17

Congrats to all!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open: 30 dogs back to waterblind.................


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Go Jimmie!


----------



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

way to go Jimmie


----------



## mcundari (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the updates Sue. Those of us at home really appreciate it!!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

What I was told: 15 to the water marks in the Open, sorry no numbers, but... Jason Baker-3, Eckett-4, Voight-2, hines-1, Parrot-1, Dewey-4


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Jimmie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> What I was told: 15 to the water marks in the Open, sorry no numbers, but... Jason Baker-3, Eckett-4, Voight-2, hines-1, Parrot-1, Dewey-4


3, 4, 18, 23, 25, 27, 49, 57, 62, 65, 69, 77, 80, 83, 97


----------



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

Any news on the am. today


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Eight were back for the water marks. Don't have #'s. Heard Bob Hayden had Al, Ahlers with Gauge, Hines had three, Fekula, Benson, and Vreeland.

In the Open, Voight got 1st and 4th. Baker 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

john h. said:


> Eight were back for the water marks. Don't have #'s. Heard Bob Hayden had Al, Ahlers with Gauge, Hines had three, Fekula, Benson, and Vreeland.
> 
> In the *Open,* Voight got 1st and 4th. Baker 2nd and 3rd.


1st: Roxie Benson
2nd: 49
3rd: 25
4th: 57
RJ: 77- Baker
Jams: 27 Dewey; 62 eckett; 65: delsey; 69: eckett; 80 parrott; 97 eckett

Qualifying: 1st: Masacelli (SP)
2nd: Jammer (Norwood)
3rd: brad ? 
4th brooks


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

am just finished.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I am so proud of you Jimmie Darnell!! Way to start out as a pro with 1st and 2nd in the Derby and a 4th in the Q. You are really bringing your young dogs up to the line to win.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Am results as reported to me. Sorry, I don't have the numbers.
1) Benson
2) Fekula
3) Vreeland
4) Ahlers/Gauge
RJ) Hines
Jam Hayden/Big Al


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats to shane f for the first n the derby .. jimmie put his dog on the list at this trial with the win.. and he is a golden


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yup! Congrats to Jimmie Darnell for handling Shayne Faltys Golden, Copper to a win in the derby, which puts Copper on the derby list!


----------

